# Steels and Knife Sharpeners



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Question: If I use my steel before and after using my Henckel's FiveStar Chef Knife, should I still have a knife sharpener? I know what the steel does, but I can't seem to learn whether I need to actually sharpen the knife too. It stays really, really sharp as is. Does it still need a whet stone or other sharpener?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Yes Sandy, you'll find that after a while, depending on how much you use your knife, using the steel will no longer be enough. The steel only straightens the edge of your knife. It doesn't actually sharpen the knife. However, by steeling your knife often (and the right way), you won't have to sharpen your knife as much.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I have posted about this subject ad infinitum at EPICURIOUS.COM under the subheading KITCHEN COUNSEL. Do a search on "KNIFE SHARPENING", please, and do yourselves a favor - all of you.

Get a Carborundum brand silicone carbide coarse, 8 inch stone for sharpening. Use mineral oil to float the particles. Use the steel in between sharpenings to realign the edge.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Thanks for the help!


----------

